# Found a product for those w/ Bobcat style CTL's...



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's a company that offers replacement tracks for Bobcat style CTL's (CASE, GEHL, NEW HOLLAND, TAKEUCHY, JOHN DEERE, etc...) that are vary similar to the ASV/CAT style tracks:

http://www.mclarenusa.com/nextgen-tdf/nextgen-tdf-series-track-loader-rubber-tracks.html

It sucks to buy a machine and then have to change the tracks, but I bet they perform 10 times better than the stock ones...

Just looking out for you guys that are not on the ASV train... CHOO! CHOO!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

There are load of aftermarket tracks out there.


----------

